# Has anyone tried Cesar's kibbles?



## nic05 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was just wondering if anyone has tried cesar's kibbles? i've tried to get info on the net of peoples experience with it, but not much really pop out.. and also my pup is 4 months old.. and like once every 1-2 weeks i give him cesar wet slices (for adult dog) is that bad??? Thanks.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Ew. Ceasar's dog food is like junk food for dogs. Thank goodness you found our site! LOL Other will give you some names of some better foods. 

Oh and :Welcome 3: Your malty is precious!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new here as well. Listen to these ladies here as they really know their stuff!  

I spent several hours today, looking at ingredient labels on the back of bags and cans. I was really shocked to see how much crap/bi-products are in most foods. Not one quality food, could be found in my local grocery store. :angry: 

I ended up at Petco, buying Natural Ballance Ultra Small Bites for small breed puppies/adults. It was on sale too! I also bought some of their wet food and snacks.

We don't have our puppy yet but our breeder is going to send her with the dry she's on now. After she gets settled in, I'm going to gradually switch her to the NB.

After reading here about the possible dangers of Rosemary in dog food, it was important to me to pick a brand that has no rosemary as a preserative.

You want the best for your puppy. Get him on a good food now, during this crucial development stage.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## nic05 (Jun 11, 2009)

i think cesar kibbles is only available in canada... i've been searching for information, any information... and no responses other than a few from canada.. anywho i know that the wet isn't that good, but when i first gave it to Toby he devoured it, so i've been giving it to him once a while as a treat... i'll go to petsmart this weekend and look for other brands. I found the ingredients on the cesar website for the dry kibble:

Ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Brewers Rice, Ground Corn, Ground Barley, Animal Fat (Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols, Source Of Vitamin E), Salmon Meal (source of DHA*), Oat Groats, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavour, Dried Egg Powder, Flax Seed, Vegetable Oil (Source Of Linoleic Acid), Dicalcium Phosphate, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Chicory Extract, Vitamins (dl-Alpha Tocohperol Acetate [Source Of Vitamin E], Choline Chloride, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate [Source Of Vitamin C], Vitamin A Acetate, Thiamine Mononitrate [Vitamin B1], d-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement [Vitamin B2], Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Calcium Carbonate, Taurine*, Trace Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide), Fish Oil (source of DHA*), Marigold Meal (Source Of Lutein*).

It looked fine to me, minus the chicken by product meal as the third. What should i be looking for when i'm looking at the ingredients? Thanks for the help!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

A great website to help you choose a food is http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com ....Under the "Reviews" section, select any food that is rated 4 stars or higher and you will be giving your dog great nutrition.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

woohoo, another Torontoian .

Petsmart is a convenient one stop shop, but they honestly don't carry the best of foods.

i'd recommend doing a search to see if you have any Pet Valu's or Global Pet Foods located near you. They're both food chains across the city, and they tend to carry better brands like natural balance, canidae, wellness, etc. 

http://www.petvalu.com/storelocator/index.htm

http://www.globalpetfoods.ca/locations/loc...results.php#118

also, a bunch of the doggy boutiques (and even some of the higher end PJ's - like the yonge and lawrence one) will carry good brands like wellness and orijen

feel free to PM me if you need any more recommendations


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Some good foods are Wee Bits by Solid Gold, Wellness Super 5 Mix for small breeds, Innova, Natural Balance for small dogs, Canidae. Some good raw foods are The Honest Kitchen, Stella and Cheweys, Nature's Variety Raw Medallions. I try to limit canned food due to bpa in the plastic lining and give lots of fresh fruits and veggies. There is a wealth of nutrition information on previous SM threads also . 

Ingredients to avoid
http://www.quantumhealth.com/news/articledeet.html

bpa in canned foods
http://www.riverwired.com/blog/bpa-dangers...reater-plastics

You may want to check out the book Scared Poopless, I think it could save a lot of precious dog lives.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

oh, and i forgot to say that Pet Valu has both kibble AND canned food, so you can get a nice mix of both types. i don't shop at Global foods so not sure about them, but i'm assuming they would also carry both

some people feed just kibble, others mix both dry and wet. 

good brands listed above!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Never mind ~ LOL


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 13 2009, 01:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790224


> Never mind ~ LOL[/B]


Oh come on Deb, tell her about your experience. You know you want to. :biggrin:


----------



## nic05 (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks for the advice everyone!  so i went to petvalu today and bought toby wellness for puppies and the treats.. he loves them already.. but makes his breath smelly, so to my next question.. do u guys give ur pups doggy mints?


----------

